
[PT-BR] Guia Do Pull Request Campeão - evansantos
https://github.com/BeeTech-global/bee-stylish/tree/master/pull-requests
======
gus_massa
This is a English speaking forum, so news in other languages are usually
ignorer or killed, unless it's extremely interesting, it's the original source
and there is no equivalent in English.

The article looks on topic, but I think there are a lot of similar information
in English.

Do you have a hand made English translation? (At least submit the title in
English.)

Autotranslation:
[https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?act=url&...](https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?act=url&depth=1&u=https://github.com/BeeTech-
global/bee-stylish/tree/master/pull-requests)

